
Cube.js – Open-Source Analytics Framework - tilt
https://cube.dev/
======
cprayingmantis
Is this related to Square's Cube?
[https://github.com/square/cube](https://github.com/square/cube)

------
philipodonnell
Can anyone explain the relationship to StatsBot? Does Cube.js run
independently of StatsBot is it just a javascript frontend interface?

